# Last? Rebuild of my old Challenger Round Chine



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Side view


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

From the stern


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How long did you keep her?


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I believe I kept the skiff about six years. Sold it after a divorce to a Bill something of the Hollywood Fire Department. The usual divorce re-alignment. Always sorry I sold it and everytime I had an opportunity to buy it I didn't have the money.
This is it in its latest form. He has no tower or some other things so I don't know what the build intentions were.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I believe I kept the skiff about six years. Sold it after a divorce to a Bill something of the Hollywood Fire Department. The usual divorce re-alignment. Always sorry I sold it and everytime I had an opportunity to buy it I didn't have the money.
> This is it in its latest form. He has no tower or some other things so I don't know what the build intentions were.


Where did that sweet trailer come from? I need a better trailer for my Challenger.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I REALLY like the color!!!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

The original color was Awlgrip Seafoam Green. I don't know the maker of this trailer but I and FMH have been using Ramlin of Orlando for any custom fit trailer. They have been excellent.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I always wanted a Ramlin, but I thought they only sold them to boat builders and would not build a custom "one off" trailer...  I think the Ramlin trailer for a 16' HB Whipray would fit mine perfectly.  

I need more info. Maybe a builder could special order one for me.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> I always wanted a Ramlin, but I thought they only sold them to boat builders and would not build a custom "one off" trailer...  I think the Ramlin trailer for a 16' HB Whipray would fit mine perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snookdaddy,

At the risk of derailing this thread. :-[

I've had Ramlin's and they make a nice trailer but I think I could hook you up with something I like better with more bang for the $$$.    Ramlin's have non adjustable bunks and are made for a specific hull.  1 inch difference could mean an undesirable fit if ordered for another boat. 

CR


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

beautiful looking skiff


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

What type of paint was used??? It looks more like a sage green than seafoam. Only reason I am asking is b/c I am getting ready to paint my boat and I really love this color. The teak spray rails really pop out when they are backed by the hull color. Well, hopefully you can post some more pics of the boat and it is looking pretty awesome!!!

Dave


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

My paint originally was Awlgrip Seafoam Green. I think your correct about the new owner using a darker shade of Awlgrip.

Last owner is Mike Ennis [email protected]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

nice!!


----------

